# First off lead photos



## sunshine80 (Jan 25, 2010)

There is a wood near me which was planted a few years ago and is a popular dog walk. It has double gates and fences at both sides and is divided into two sections so it is easy to keep an eye on Sonny if he takes off. I have taking Sonny this walk a few times off lead now (and Dad takes him it about every day) and he generally behaves if he does not get the scent of something or sees another dog (he has taken to chasing the resident male Buzzard and went after a weasel the other day ). I am not at the stage off risking him off lead elsewhere yet as he does take off if following a scent and at least I know this one is fully enclosed and he does come back eventually. Anyway I took my camera with me today to get some off lead photos. Needless to say Sonny is now sound asleep on the chair.









This is his "What I am not THAT far infront" look or his "hurry up slow coach" look depending whether I have shouted on him to wait or not 









Posing and watching the local wildlife and sheep









In beside the trees and reeds









Coming back when called









This is his "OK I came back give me the sausage" pose










This shows the walk from the wood at the top of it. If you follow the brown grass line down that is the route of the walk and it comes out onto a main road (it has a pavement though) at the hedgerow with the ploughed field at the other side.


----------



## shutterspeed (Mar 23, 2010)

wow, that's really super!!!
Cute dog!!


----------



## Starlights (May 2, 2010)

Well done and what a gorgeous boy


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

One happy looking boy..


----------



## *WillsTillsBills* (May 12, 2009)

Such a good boy! I'm impressed! and I've very jealous of how beautiful your walk is!!


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

wow beautfull pics and ur dog is so cute


----------



## GemCheri (Aug 18, 2009)

Looks a great place , he looks very content  what a wee cutie


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Resounding success! He looks pleased with himself


----------



## sunshine80 (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks I have to say I am slightly bias but I think he is gorgeous. I am really lucky where I live as there are lots of lovely walks. He is usually well behaved although he was selective hearing.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Great pics & lovely dog  Im pleased our two arnt the only ones with a hearing problem :lol:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

lovely looking dog, nice pictures,


----------

